# clout or copper piranha safe?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

What sort of anti-paraiste med can i use for piranhas?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sterazin from Waterlife

and also

Anti Crustacean paracite No. 12 from Interpet


----------

